# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Inspiratie om af te vallen

## kouwearie



----------


## Phoolie

Hallo, ik zal me even voorstellen, ik ben Berry en heb sinds kort een website opgezet met informatie over gezondheid, voeding, afvallen en dieet! 
Maar ook met e-books en andere media die je daarbij helpen! Deze zijn door mij ook beoordeeld zodat je hier betrouwbare informatie en producten kunt krijgen. Kijk maar eens op www.gezondheidopnummer1.nl. Ik hoop dat jij en meerdere hier een antwoord en hulp kunnen vinden! De website wordt nog verder uitgebouwd en alle reacties zijn welkom ter verbetering van mijn site! Ik hoor graag van jullie! Groeten Berry

----------


## lekkerwel

Hallo kouwearie. Hoe heb je dat gedaan? Met t Paleo dieet? http://gezonder-afvallen.nl/afval-tips/paleo-dieet - 
https://happyhealthy.nl/paleo/

----------

